# Any Comments On the Bath Fitter Product As seen On TV



## fmdog44 (Jun 6, 2018)

Does anyone have any knowledge on the bath fitter product advertised on TV?


----------



## Falcon (Jun 6, 2018)

You have  no profile.  There is no  site  address.  How do you expect any replies?


----------



## C'est Moi (Jun 6, 2018)

No, I don't have any experience with the product but I have been curious about the cost and how sturdy the end result would be.


----------

